# Newly dx, starting meds



## ahr0788 (Dec 6, 2014)

OK, I posted in the "new here" forum, now I figure I might as well post in here as well seeing as I'm starting this new journey, and would rather be able to talk to people that understand what I'm going through, I'll try to keep it short and sweet because my other post in the "new here" topic is pretty long.

Long story short I've had symptoms that all seem to point to this being an on again, off again issue since I was about 14 or 15 I'd say. So I guess that's my first question, is it normal to have symptoms on and off over the course 10 years, or is it that once it hits it's there?

History of diagnosis: Generalized anxiety disorder, obsessive compulsive disorder (both of which the only reason I question if it could be related to Hashimoto's is because it seems most people with both have it most of the time where I've had "episodes" that'll last for a few months than I'll basically be "back to normal".

14 or 15 is also around the time weight issues started, when I'll go through the "episodes" I'll lose weight quickly because my appetite will be gone, after the fact I'll gain it all back plus some then stay at whatever weight for a period of time and be unable to lose but pretty much stay at the same no matter what I eat.

Lately I've been very anxious, depressed, tired but not sleeping well, and have lost 10 lbs this last week. Due to being "severely hypothyroid" my new doctor (the endocrinologist) is going to start me on 50 mcg of levothyroxine for 8 days then 100 mcg after that and I'll have labs redrawn in 6 weeks.

Words of encouragement, and any information regarding the questions I have would be greatly appreciated


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Its very common to have symptoms wax and wane. The joys of thyroid dysfunction! 

Were you officially diagnosed with Hashi's?


----------



## ahr0788 (Dec 6, 2014)

When the nurse called she said "very hypothyroid". She didn't go into anything else just what I would be starting medication wise. I can view my labs online though and my thyroid peroxidase antibody (range 0-35) was ">1000" which from what I've read I thought signified Hashimoto's? Also when I was at the endocrinologist he said my thyroid was inflamed, and now it's to the point where I can feel it in the front of my neck as well.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

TPO essentially means your thyroid is under attack, but it doesn't define the nature of the attack. It's very often associated with Hashi's, but -- for example -- it meant Hashi's with a side of cancer. So, make sure you keep pushing until you get that ultrasound.


----------



## ahr0788 (Dec 6, 2014)

*October 2014 lab result; tested due to chronic fatigue, weight gain, thinning hair and my eyelashes randomly starting to break off*

*CBC*

WBC (4.50 - 10.80 K/uL) 11.67

RBC (4.20 - 5.40 M/uL) 5.12

Hemoglobin (12.0 - 16.0 g/dL) 15.0

Hematocrit (37.0 - 47.0 %) 43.2

MCV (81.0 - 99.0 fL) 84.4

MCH (27.0 - 33.0 pg) 29.3

MCHC (32.5 - 36.5 g/dL) 34.7

RDW (37 - 54 fL)37.8

Platelets (145 - 375 K/uL) 265

MPV (7.5 - 11.5 fL) 9.8

Neutrophils Absolute (1.80 - 7.70 K/uL) 6.31

Lymphocytes Absolute (1.00 - 4.80 K/uL) 4.12

Monocytes (0.00 - 0.80 K/uL) 0.96

Eosinophils Absolute (0.00 - 0.45 K/uL) 0.24

Basophils Absolute (0.00 - 0.23 K/uL) 0.04

*Fasting Lipid Panel*

Triglycerides (30 - 250 mg/dL) 283

Cholesterol, (Total <200 mg/dL) 187

HDL (>65 mg/dL) 30

LDL C (0 - 100 mg/dL) 101

VLDL 56

TSH (0.270 - 4.20 mIU/L) 0.077

Free T4 (0.78 - 2.19 ng/dL) 0.92

Glucose (70 - 115 mg/dL) 82

*December 2014 Lab Work (blood drawn at same lab, this time ordered by endocrinologist)*

T4 THYROXINE ANTIBODY (4.5 - 11.7 ug/dL) 2.44

Free T3 (2.0 - 4.4 pg/mL) 2.01

TSH (0.270 - 4.20 mIU/L) 71.050

Thyroid Peroxidase Ab (0.0 - 35.0 IU/mL) >1000.0

Current symptoms; anxiety, depression, fatigue, brain fog, not getting quality sleep

Between appointments I had a lot of stressful things happening in my life.

I don't know if these labs will help understand anything but there what I have as of now.


----------



## ahr0788 (Dec 6, 2014)

I called the office back to talk to the nurse and now officially feel like a hypochondriac. All she did was reassure me that the medicine should help with the thyroid inflammation. I go back to the endocrinologist in March so I guess I just wait and see. I do have an appointment with my family doctor tomorrow though, so I'm sure she will have some input as well. (Just a physical for my husbands work, plus I'll have to update her on the endocrinologist because in between seeing the endocrinologist he's going to have her monitoring my medicine).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

It suggests Hashimoto's; it is not definitive. Only FNA and pathology can indentify Hashimoto's Hurthle cells.

And I will say that if you have not had an ultra-sound of that thyroid; you really really need to pursue that.

W/that TSH and the TPO so high; I can see why you feel so horrible. You need to really really talk to your family doctor because I don't think this other one is going to be a good choice for you.

Let us know and in the meantime, sending hugs,


----------



## ahr0788 (Dec 6, 2014)

I will update on how the family doctor appointment goes in the AM when I get back home. I'm jut really praying she understands and helps out.


----------



## ahr0788 (Dec 6, 2014)

She didnt have much to say at all. Just said take the medicine and it'll get better. She didnt seem too concerned about having any additional testing done or that my anxiety is going full speed. She offered anxiety meds and asked if I wanted to change my antidepressant, that was all, which I declined both.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Tch! What a waste! See if you can find a good naturopathic doc or D.O. in your area. Many here are very pleased with theirs.

Any doctor that is not alarmed at that high TPO Ab is not worth a hill of beans. You should not have any TPO Ab.

This is way to scary.............................for "all" of us!

Hugs,


----------

